# Destination Alaska - The Trip



## akjimny

Well - here we are, back on the road to Alaska.  Boss Lady and I were supposed to leave Sebring on May 1st, but due to a screw-up in shipping my truck, we didn't leave until yesterday.  Pulled out around 0800 and managed to get all the way to the Winn-Dixie parking lot 4 miles from the house when I discovered that when making a left turn, the MH spare tire was rubbing against the trailer tongue jack.  So after 45 minutes or so of parking lot rerpairs I managed to move the spare tire carrier over so I had clearance.  I also discovered that my coach batteries were dead.  Probably my fault since I left the MH plugged in all winter and probably cooked the batteries to a turn.  They were low on water when I did my pre-departure checks, and I filled them, but I never unplugged the MH to see if they actually produced electricity.  Lesson learned.

So Boss Lady, me, and two squalling cats managed to hit the road for good about 0930 and after a (thankfully) uneventfull trip, made it to my niece's house about 2030 last night.

Trip log so far:  488 miles     54.94 gallons of gas     Gas cost $200.00.

Now - off to Wal-Mart for two new golf cart batteries.


----------



## akjimny

Update - Batteries may not be dead.  When I pulled them out to take them in for the core fee, I found a terminal end had pulled off the battery cable.  So, bought a new, longer cable for $8.00.  Better than two new batteries for ??? hundred dollars.  I'm a happy boy!!


----------



## C Nash

Glad you did not have to buy batteries Jim. Have a safe trip.


----------



## dfedora

Jim
I hope all the rest of your trip is trouble free. I don't know how much weight is in the trailer but 8.8 MPG is great so far. 
I know the roads are pretty flat roads so far. Have a great trip, I'm still getting ready probably 2 more weeks before I head up.


----------



## akjimny

Okay - Day two of the Trip to Alaska:

Day Two:  Eglin Air Force Base, FL to Tupelo, MS.  Saw a lot of back country two lane roads in Alabama.  Seems there just isn't a better (read that shorter) way to get from the Florida panhandle to somewhere up North without travelling thru backwoods "Bama.  But it was a nice trip - lots of green scenery and traffic wasn't too bad.  Made it in to the RV park (Campground at Barnes Crossing) around 7:00 PM.  Pretty campground set in rolling hills - but the site was level, had good hookups, wi-fi and cable so Boss Lady and I were both happy.

Trip Log Day Two:  397 miles     62.8 gallons of gas     Gas cost $220.00     Campground fee  $29.00


----------



## H2H1

Hi Jimmy glad you are having a good time with your driving. But driving thru AL back road now that takes a lot of courage, look out for NASH he is out an about. Take care safe travels


----------



## akjimny

Thanks Hollis.  We're back on the Interstate now so all I have to watch for is the 18-wheelers blowing past me.

Here's a recap of Day Three:  Went from Tupelo, MS to Cape Giradeau, MO via US 78, which is a 4 lane US highway trying to be an Interstate.  So you get a pretty good limited access highway with NO REST AREAS.   When you get up to my age, Rest Areas are an imperative.  Drove thru Memphis in the rain, but it cleared up and the rest of the afternoon was okay.  Except for the road construction.  What is it about airports, hospitals and interstates that they are always under construction?  Gas prices are continuing to come down, which is a blessing.  $3.51.9 in Mississippi, down to $3.37.9 in Missouri.  Maybe it'll be free by the time I get to Canada.  Probably not.

Camped tonight at the Cape Camping and RV Park.  Nice level spot right next to the restrooms (I asked for that), excellent cable and wi-fi.  Whooppee!!

Trip log Day Three:  284 miles     42.7 gallons of gas    Gas cost $147.00  Campground fee $29.00


----------



## C Nash

Well wish I could have seen yall on your way thru Alabama Jim.  You had to be close.  You need to mark Paul Grist state park for a stopover but allow time for fishing.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## akjimny

Nash - I guess we were about 20 miles away.  We went up I-65 to Montgomery and Birmingham, then on to Tupelo.  Maybe you can come visit us up in Alaska.  The invitation is out for anyone and everyone who makes it up there.

Here's a recap of Day Four - Went from Cape Giradieu, MO to Oak Grove, MO, which is about 20 miles East of KC, MO.  Spending the night in the Kansas City KOA East campground.  Got a reasonably level spot with cable TV and wi-fi.  Trip today from St, Louis to here seemed to be all uphill and into a headwind.  The only bright spot is gas prices continue to get cheaper.  It was $3.47.9 this morning in Warrenton, MO and $3.22.9 this afternoon in Higginsville, MO.  I'm still buying gas at Pilot/Flying J truck stops because I get a price break with my RV Value Member card.  Two or three cents a gallon isn't much - but it's better than a poke in the eye with a stick.

Trip Log Day Four - 320 miles     56 gallons of gas     Gas cost:  $190.00     Campground fee:  $31.35


----------



## H2H1

so as it stands now, you are spending over $200 a day just to get to Alaska, wow, now that is going to add up and add up fast. But continue with good luck and happy travels to u and the boss. But hope fully by the time u get to Canada it will be even lower


----------



## C Nash

Well Jim I would go back to Alaska in a minute if I had the dollars.  Good  to hear your trip is going ok. I know it cost a lot to rv to Alaska but it is worth it.  Well its nothing new for you as you have made it several times.Guess you are just taking the shorest route so you can get there as soon as possible.


----------



## akjimny

No wi-fi last night so here's a recap of Days Five and Six.

Day Five - Travelled from Oak Grove, MO to Lennox, SD.  Stayed at the Countryside Campground.  Countryside is an understatement.  It was basically a parking lot next to a convenience store and motel.  They said there was wi-fi, but they were mistaken (or lied).  Trip wasn't bad - sunny and cool and all interstate.  Someday I would like to take a trip (other than in Alaska) and NOT travel on the interstate highways.  They are good if you need to get there fast, but not much for scenery.  While we were camped I got a phone call from my nephew in Alaska.  He asked that if we passed by a Harbor Freight tool store if I would pick up a bead rolling tool for him (sheet metal fabrication beads- not necklace jewelry beads).   I checked the Harbor Freight store locator and ther was a store just two blocks off the interstate, right on our route.  So I pulled off and - - - they were sold out.  So I had my GPS (Suzie) locate a store in Omaha - not exactly on our route, but close.  Fought my way thru downtown traffic to the store and bought the tool.  It weighs about 60 pounds, so I can see why my nephew didn't want to have it mailed to him in Alaska - and 60 pounds is just another drop in the bucket for the motorhome and trailer.  

Trip log for Day Five:  392 miles     48.2 gallons of gas     Gas cost $165.00  Campground fee $27.00

Day Six - Left Lennox heading North and had a tail wind all the way to Fargo.  Breezed right along at 65 mph with no problems.  Turned left at Fargo (heading West) and what had been a tailwind is now a crosswind trying to blow me off the road.  Had to fight the steering wheeel and stomp on the gas for 90-some miles to Jamestown.  Now at the Jamestown Campground watching cable tv and typing on the internet.  We are down in a hollow, out of the wind and life is good.  Especially since they have high wind warnings out for most of the country hereabouts.

Trip log for Day Six:  351 miles     48.4 gallons of gas     Gas cost  $169     Campground fee $29.00

Only bad thing is gas prices are back up to $3.47.9 and more.  Bummer!!


----------



## H2H1

I know it not easy having to go back and be in one spot. But I have to admit, it sounds like you are having a good time driving back to Alaska. I really enjoy reading your blog , so keep it up as long as u can, but be careful.


----------



## akjimny

Okay - finally back in the world of wi-fi.  Hereâ€™s whatâ€™s been going on so far:

Day Seven - Jamestown ND to Stoughton, SK.  For those of you who might be following my itinerary, we were supposed to be in Weyburn, SK - - but somehow or another, Suzie (my GPS) got confused and took us down a dirt road to Stoughton instead to where I wanted her to take us.  Probably my fault in programming her.  Had high winds, ether headwinds or crosswinds ALL day.  Really sucks up gas and brings my mpg down.   We ended up in the city campground, which had just opened after being closed for the winter.  But, according to the other campers there, there was no fee and they had just turned on the water.  No cable or wi-fi, so Boss Lady and I watched a DVD and went to bed.

Trip log for Day Seven:  366 miles     60.7 gallons of gas     Gas cost $230.00      Campground fee - Free

PS:  To those of you who met me at the M&G at Misty River - do I look suspicious or something?  Once again we got the Full Monty at the Canadian border.  Boss Lady and I had to pull into the garage, get out and have a seat, while three very polite Canadian Border Service folks poked thru everything in the motorhome and the trailer full of our household goods.  ?????
PSS:  Gas prices in Canada are running around $1.26.9 Canadian per liter.  Doing the math, that ends up being around $4.80 or more US dollars per gallon with the exchange rate.  

Day Eight - Stoughton, SK to Battleford, SK.  Uphill and against the wind, or so it seems.  Iâ€™ve asked and apparently the wind never does stop out here on the Canadian prairies.  Staying at the Eiling Kramer Campground with electricity and water (if you have a 50 foot hose) and wi-fi.  No cable for the Boss Lady, so sheâ€™s watching another DVD.  Campground fees are a little steep - $30.00 for water and electric and $5.00 more if you want wi-fi.  

Trip log for Day Eight:  372 miles     217.036 liters of gas (57.3 gallons)    Gas cost $274.00  Campground fee $35.00


----------



## C Nash

Well great to hear all is going well except for gas prices Jim.  Nice to be able to read about your trip.  Would be better if you could take your time along the way but know you have to get to Alaska. i thought the Canadians were going to keep us when we crossed into Canada!!!  Even asked us how much money we had!!!   Come within a gnats---- to telling them it was none of their business LOL.  Good I didn't are we would still be there.  keep the travel log coming.


----------



## H2H1

the more I hear about how Canadian are treating us American, I am thinking of not going thru Canada if and when we ever get a chance to Alaska. I think I /we will fly oveer or around. Nash, if was there and they asked me that question, well I don't I could have kept my mouth shut, and I would still be in there jail.


----------



## H2H1

Jimmy keep up the log, I do enjoy reading how ya'll are doing, and the cost of the gas.


----------



## C Nash

Hollis, we found that all the Canadians we met other than the border were very friendly.  Really the border people were only doing their job and I was just not used to this type questions.  They just wanted to know that I would not be stranded in Canada and not have the money to get out. They don't want freeloaders.  We as a country might learn from them.


----------



## akjimny

Hollis - Like Nash said, everyone up here has been friendly - even the Border Service folks.  I just seem to be having the luck of the draw the past two times we've travelled up here.  So here's another two day entry now that I have wi-fi again.

Day Nine - Battleford SK to Whitecourt, ALB.  Another day of uphill and into the wind and the Canadian traffic in Edmonton - but it got better the closer we got to Whitecourt.  Passed up several RV campgrounds in favor of staying in a motel for the night.  Boss Lady and I figured we could both use a shower and since she is disabled and needs help, the boyâ€™s room/girlâ€™s room bath arrangements at most campgrounds arenâ€™t usable.  Why more campgrounds donâ€™t have individual bath facilities is a puzzle to me.  It would seem that it wouldnâ€™t take any more toilets, sinks and shower heads to set up individual baths than it does to set up group facilities.  And it would be a whole lot nicer too.  Okay - rant over.  Anyway, we stayed at the Ritz motel in Whitecourt, both got showers and watched TV â€˜til bedtime.

Trip log for Day Nine:  353 miles     51.9 gallons of gas     Gas cost $225.00  Motel room $110.00 (but it did come with a free breakfast)

Day Ten - Whitecourt ALB to Ft. Saint John, BC.  Made it thru Grande Prairie and Dawson Creek without any problems.  Roads have been mostly four-lane and reasonably smooth (for Canada).  Donâ€™t know which traffic engineer genius came up with the idea of a traffic round-about for Dawson Creek, but he should be shot.  Or made to drive around the damn thing for a day or two.  Thankfully the winds have died down.  Now all I have to face is the mountains.  Spending the night in the Ft. St. John Rotary Campground.  Have electricity and wi-fi, but the water and sewer lines are still frozen.  But the dump station and water fill are working so everything is okay.  On the road early tomorrow hoping to see some wildlife.

Trip log for Day Ten:  309 miles     42.6 gallons of gas     Gas cost $195.00  Campground fee  $29.00


----------



## LEN

Be careful the last 100 miles to Whitehorse, reported tobe ruff this year. And of course the last 100 into Alaska.

LEN


----------



## akjimny

Thanks for the warning Len.  Weâ€™ve had good roads up to here so far.  Not exactly smooth and level - but at least itâ€™s all been paved.  Hereâ€™s the daily recap:

Day Eleven - Ft. St. John, BC to Ft. Nelson, BC.  Up the hill, down the hill, repeat as necessary.  Other than the hills, it was an easy day today.  Staying at the Triple G Campground (used to be the Westend Campground) in Ft. Nelson.  Have pretty good wi-fi and cable tv, so the Boss Lady is happy.  Got in early enough to get some rest, catch up on the facebook and e-mail and my trip blog.  Burned a bunch of gas today, but I had to fill up prior to leaving Ft. St. John, and did fill up when we got here, so it looks like I used more than I usually do.  But Iâ€™ll burn it off tomorrow going up the Canadian Rockies.

Trip log for Day Eleven:  244 miles     51.06 gallons of gas     Gas cost $322.00  Campground fee $37.00


----------



## quietstorm366

Jim, just started reading your thread, what kind of coach are you traveling in?  My wife and I are picking up our coach 2003 CC Allure the first part of June. We've talked about a trip to Alaska. We both love to flyfish, and I know Alaska is God's Country. Have a safe trip. Thanks, John


----------



## akjimny

Hi John and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  We have a 2007 31 foot Sunseeker Class C motorhome, built on the Ford E450 chassis with the V10 gas hog engine.  We bought it used in 2009 and now have over 70,000 miles on it.  This is our third (and final) trip up the Alcan in the motorhome as we are moving back to Anchorage to be with family.  My gas mileage is kinda sucky because I'm towing a 16 foot cargo trailer with all our household goods.

I too enjoy flyfishing - I just wish I could do more catching.  At least now as an Alaskan resident, I won't have to spend $140.00 for a non-resident fishing license.  If you and your wife ever make it up to Alaska, drop me a line here on the forum and we'll get together when you get here.


----------



## H2H1

Jim is the gas by the liter or gallon? I just did the math, that = $6.30 a gallon.... that is 322 / $51.06 = $6.30 . If this correct, I don't think I will ever drive my MH up into Alaska.


----------



## dfedora

Jim
Great blog . I'm really enjoying all your info your posting.   GREAT JOB


----------



## LEN

You just have to keep the fuel in perspective. We spent two months on the Alaska trip last year, total cost was $6000. $3000 was fuel for the toad and the MH. That includes Campgrounds activities and food. We drove most of the paved Hiways and some not, did fishing and tours. Now we could have stayed another month for an additional $1200 I figure. So for an adventure of this type the fuel is up there but we put on about the same number of miles every winter. Boiled down the xtra $500-$1000(at the highend) over the cost of the same amount of miles in the lower 48 for fuel would not keep me from going. That is less than $100 a day for total costs food, gas, lodging, adventure tours and entertainment. Run the cost on lower 48 1-2 week trip, and see the cost I would bet it's more per day. HHHHHHMMMMMM maybe next year again.

LEN


----------



## akjimny

Hollis - the $6.30 per gallon price is correct.  They sell it by the liter and I have been doing the conversion for my reports.  I budgeted this trip at $1.00 per mile for the 5,000 mile trip just to be on the safe side.  So far we are under budget, but behind schedule.  Here's the story so far:

Day Twelve:  Fort Nelson, BC to Watson Lake, YT.  This was a weather and wildlife day.  Started out nice and sunny, ended up cold and snowy.  Had some freezing rain in between.  As for wildlife, we saw 1 beaver, 2 moose, 3 caribou, a dozen or so dall sheep, couple of dozen bison and 5 black bears.  The bears looked kinda small from the road,  but I didn't get out with my tape measure to check any of them.  We stopped at the Downtown RV Park and had cable TV but no wi-fi.  There was supposed to be wi-fi available but we were stuck on millionaire's row with a bunch of BIG Class A's and they effectively blocked the signal.  To top it all off, Boss Lady had a bad night , health-wise, and my 26pound kitten spent the night running up and down the motorhome squalling his head off until about 4:00 AM.  So I didn't get much sleep.

Trip log for Day Twelve:  318 miles     52.1 gallons of gas     Gas cost $290.00     Campground fee  $35.50

Day Thirteen:  Watson Lake, YT to Whitehorse, YT, spending the night at the Hi Country RV park.  We were supposed to go all the way to Haines Junction today, another 130 miles or so, but due to my lack of sleep and some other health problems, we only made it to Whitehorse.  Roads so far have been pretty good - no major construction or other problems.  I have been told there will be problems tomorrrow with the stretch from Haines Junction to Tok, AK.  We'll see and report later.

Trip log for Day Thirteen:  293 miles     ??? gallons of gas (got receipt with price but no quanity)  Gas cost $228.81  Campground fee $36.00


----------



## C Nash

Great to hear all is well on the trip Jim.  Hope the boss lady gets better.  Know she will be glad when the trip to family is there.  Keep the reports coming.


----------



## akjimny

Thanks Nash.  She seems to be doing better today.  We both do.  And---Whooppee!!!!! - Canada is now behind us.  And once again, as I have posted previously, Canada does not seem to want you to leave quickly.  The absolute worst roads were the last 200 miles to the border.  Don't know what the problem is, but I don't think I'll ever have to drive over them again.  Here's the recap for Day Fourteen:

Day Fourteeen - Whitehorse, YT to Tok, AK.  As I said above, we had miserable roads for the last stretch in Canada.  I hit one unannounced whoop-de-do just after Kluane Lake that took the front tires off the ground.  Needless to say, I slowed down considerably after that.  A word of warning for anyone travelling the Alcan - when you see a orange flag stuck in the shoulder of the road in Canada - SLOW DOWN.  And some of the hazzards aren't marked, so beware.  We are now camped at the Tok RV Village.  Made it thru the US border crossing with no problems other than they confiscated the Boss Lady's oranges that we had brought all the way from Florida.  I feel kinda bad about what I did at the last gas stop in Canada.  When we stopped for lunch I counted up all the Canadian change I had accumulated and it came to $45.51 all in coins.  So when I stopped, I pumped in $45.00 worth and presented the cashier with a zip-loc baggie full of coins.  He took them, but his wife wasn't too happy.  But I had no use for Canadian money in Alaska and it seemed like a good deal to buy gas and get rid of it.  So I did!!

Trip log for Day Fourteen:  387 miles     54.06 gallons of gas     Gas cost $273.00     Campground fee  $37.00

Tomorrow, God willing, we will be at the sister-in-law's house in Anchorage.  Good thing I know where I'm going because I think some of those fine Canadian road scrambled Suzie's (my GPS) brain, because she can't figure out where she is all the time now.  Hopefully she'll be all better tomorrow.


----------



## C Nash

Sure bringing back great memories of our trip Jim.  We also camped there.  Great to hear boss lady is better and your trip is nearing your destination.  Take care and enjoy.  We will miss your yearly trek to Alaska.   Keep the news from Alaska coming.


----------



## akjimny

Day Fifteeen - Finally in Anchorage.  Made the trip from Tok to Anchorage and got in around 4:00 PM.  Had another miserable night with the squalling kittten and got up about 5:00.  Figured if I couldn't sleep - might as well drive - so we hit the road a little earlier than usual.  Boss Lady stayed back on the sleeper sofa and napped until lunch.  Had pretty good road out of Tok for about a hundred miles, then we hit a 24 mile stretch of repair work.  Washboard gravel!!!  First stretch I hit shook the motorhome so bad I though it was coming apart.  The rest of them I went thru at 15 MPH with my four-way flashers on.  It always amazes me how some parts of the road are smooth and well tended as any you would find in the Lower 48 and others are as bad as any third world country.  But we made it and now we are all done with the road - until fishing season cranks up.

Trip log for Day Fifteen:  313 miles     49.9 gallons of gas     Gas cost $230.45     Campground fee  $42.00

We are staying with my sister-in-law but the motorhome is in a campground because of the cats.  My s-i-l is allergic, so the cats can't come in the house.  But I can get a shower and sleep in a bed without a squalling cat keeping me up all night.  Monday we start looking for a new sticks-and-bricks here in Anchorage.  Gonna cost way more than what I got for the house in Florida.  Anyone on the forum who makes it up to Alaska - drop me a line or give me a call and we'll get together for coffee or dinner or something.

No more Alcan for me ----- Whooopppeee!!!

Here's the grand total for the whole trip:

5187 miles     Gas cost  $3359.26     Campground fees  $506.85  (two free nights/one motel for $110.00)  Grand Total  $3866.11 - not including food, trips to Walmart and lunches and dinners in restaurants.


----------



## C Nash

Glad you made it Jim.  They way I look at it you shouldn't add food,walmart,lunches or dinners.  That's a necessity even at home.  Some of the gas expense can be deducted because you will even buy some gas when home.   Hmmm even got me to thinking.  Now if I can just save enough so Canada will let us travel through?


----------



## akjimny

Keep working at it Nash.  You'll come up with justification sooner or later.  Look forward to seeing you when you get here.:excitement::excitement:


----------



## C Nash

Well I do have Kin folks that live up there so maybe I could sponge a few nights on them.  Now if SS will just give us a raise!!! LOL or better yet maybe I can talk Hollis into coming that way and we can ride with him to show the way:excitement:


----------



## LEN

Just remember that as soon as you hit the Alcan the camping is free and the most beautiful settings. Unless you want or need hookups.

LEN


----------



## dfedora

Well we are finally ready to hit the road Alaska here we come. Got someone moved into the stick house for the summer. Going to stop and visit some relatives that I haven't seen for quite a while. Will take our time across the midwest if the weather isn't toooo hot or stormy !
       Jim I would like to take you up on the coffee and fishing if you folks are up to it. I planning on hitting the tail end of the Kings Salmon run if possible. I know they started 2-3 weeks late due to the cold water. 
   I'll give you a shout a couple of days out if i can.  Thanks again for your blog I got a lot of good info from it.
Hope gas prices continue to drop


----------



## akjimny

Okay Dick - look forward to seeing you.  Just remember - look out for the area around Kluane Lake and the last 200 miles in Canada.  There was also a 20 mile stretch on the Alaska side that was in gravel when we came up.  Hopefully they've got it paved by now.  I'll be finding out in three weeks since I have to fly back to Florida and drive my pickup back to Alaska.  Planning 8 or 9 days for that trip so I should be back in Anchorage by June 30th.

Travel safe.


----------



## dfedora

Thanks again for the heads ups. Have a safe journey also. I am planning to stay up in Ak for  2-3 months so we have plenty of time to get the cup of coffee.


----------



## C Nash

WOW Jim!!!   Are you sure you will be able to find your way back up to Alaska LOL.  Have a safe trip


----------



## Big Boy w/ Big Toys

Well I am no longer ghosting here....I have got bad news for anyone coming north. The Ak Hwy is closed at Watson Lake to Teslin.....basically the road no longer exsists. It maybe a week before they open the road again. So here we sit in Whitehorse.....I actually like it here alot.

Here is a link for updates  http://www.511yukon.ca/index.html

We left Anchorage heading south and got stuck in Destruction Bay for water running over the road. Held up 12 hours waiting for the water level to drop and for them to remove debris.

Up date on road conditions.

Anchorage to Glennallen good. The best I have seen in a while. Glenallen to Tok also good. A couple of gravel sections and the guys were measuring for pavement, so that means 2 or 3 weeks before they start. Tok to the US border station road is good. If you see a sign that says road damage slow down. If you see fesh black oil slow down.

Now from Border Station to Border Station that section of road has not changed in the 15 years I have lived in Alaska. I have made 6 round trips on the Alcan and that 20 miles is always the same rough, rough and dirt rough. Slow down 35 mph or less recommended thru that section.

Border station to Destruction Bay lots of flags marking most of the worst spots. There was a couple that were unmarked. The gravel sections were in pretty good shape, but can change quickly with alot of rain. Once pass the south end of the lake the road improves greatly to Whitehorse. There are a couple of gravels sections but again no big deal.

and that is where are trip is now in holding status.....

PS we are not currently RV owners. We were suppose to pick it up in Great Falls on Wednesday??????? So for those who see a F350 pulling a uhaul that would be us. On our return trip we will have a new Raptor 30 FS can wait.Truck sleeping to avoid the bears and hotels are not my idea of fun.


----------



## Big Boy w/ Big Toys

Well I am no longer ghosting here....I have got bad news for anyone coming north. The Ak Hwy is closed at Watson Lake to Teslin.....basically the road no longer exsists. It maybe a week before they open the road again. So here we sit in Whitehorse.....I actually like it here alot.

Here is a link for updates  http://www.511yukon.ca/index.html

We left Anchorage heading south and got stuck in Destruction Bay for water running over the road. Held up 12 hours waiting for the water level to drop and for them to remove debris.

Up date on road conditions.

Anchorage to Glennallen good. The best I have seen in a while. Glenallen to Tok also good. A couple of gravel sections and the guys were measuring for pavement, so that means 2 or 3 weeks before they start. Tok to the US border station road is good. If you see a sign that says road damage slow down. If you see fesh black oil slow down.

Now from Border Station to Border Station that section of road has not changed in the 15 years I have lived in Alaska. I have made 6 round trips on the Alcan and that 20 miles is always the same rough, rough and dirt rough. Slow down 35 mph or less recommended thru that section.

Border station to Destruction Bay lots of flags marking most of the worst spots. There was a couple that were unmarked. The gravel sections were in pretty good shape, but can change quickly with alot of rain. Once pass the south end of the lake the road improves greatly to Whitehorse. There are a couple of gravels sections but again no big deal.

and that is where are trip is now in holding status.....

PS we are not currently RV owners. We were suppose to pick it up in Great Falls on Wednesday??????? So for those who see a F350 pulling a uhaul that would be us. On our return trip we will have a new Raptor 30 FS can wait.Truck sleeping to avoid the bears and hotels are not my idea of fun.


----------



## LEN

Can you go back up and come over 4 to Watson lake? Adds 200 miles but 5 hrs rather than sit a week might be worth it.

LEN


----------



## Big Boy w/ Big Toys

Nope same problem there is no longer a road. The record snowfalls out this way have comeback to haunt me. I am an avid snowmobile rider and this past winter had it all. More snow everywhere then you could ever hope for. Well now it's melting fast, plus rain and everything is washing out. You really cannot believe the amount of water in some of these streams right now. A couple of bridges that we crossed yesterday had water to the griders, bridge had a shake to it as we crossed.

That was our 1st thought getting into Whitehorse, get fuel and looking for another way out. As of this evening the SuperStore grocery store is already sold out of some basics, like milk, eggs, even some fruits and vegiie shelves were empty and it's only day two.

Talk to a trucker who left his load at Teslin to comeback to Whitehorse and a good hotel and he said the bridge is gone with talk of the one near Liard in jeopardy. It's all hands for repairing the ALCAN. As of this writing Tuesday is best case but Friday is more likely.


----------



## akjimny

Big Boy - You really know how to post a buzz-kill.  I have non-refundable tickets to fly from Alaska to Florida to drive my nice, reasonably new pickup back to Alaska and now you tell me this.  I'll have to do some serious road checking before I leave Florida.  Maybe I'll drive it to Tacoma and ship it from there.  Bummer!!!!!

But I won't shoot the messenger.  Thanks for the heads-up!!!


----------



## Big Boy w/ Big Toys

Don't throw them tickets away yet. You have alot of time yet before getting to this point. Watched the weather and there are places that have gotten up to 100 mm of rain....4 inches. Plus some areas got hit pretty hard down Edmonton way with severe weather yesterday. Nasty storm moving thru. The ALCAN repair crew is second to none in making road repairs. Even better then most military operations. I will try to get a picture up of the road out of Destruction Bay. That area is now one lane road and pilot car, with equipment in the area making repairs.

Before we made Whitehorse they had two big excavators loaded and running towards Destruction Bay. I am here to tell you they were not worried about oversize loads or speed limits getting there. I estimated they were running at least 80 mph when we passed going the other way. Once in Whitehorse they were loading more equipment to head south. They are trying to get materials to repair a bridge that no longer exsists. 

I will post more as things become available.


----------



## akjimny

Thanks.  And another thanks for the Yukon Road Department website.  I stuck that in my Favorites so I can get updates as i roll up the road.  I plan on leaving Florida on June 21st heading back to Alaska and should pass thru the construction zone around June 29/30.  Hopefully they'll have it fixed enough to get thru.

My life - the soap opera.


----------



## Big Boy w/ Big Toys

Here is BC's

http://www.drivebc.ca/

I would expect alot more one lane travel then you had on your 1st trip.


----------



## Big Boy w/ Big Toys

Did a store to store recon today here in Whitehorse. Basically if you do not have it you are not going to find it. The shelves are empty and most places to stay are full. I say most as they are still running tourists thru using the railroad system. Travellers are being advised going south, in our case, there are no facalities available from Border to Whitehorse. I am also hearing about overflow as far north as Tok, Ak. Coming north the same is being said for Watson Lake, no facalities and shelves are bare, also heard with backups all the way to Dawson Creek.

Still no offical word as of this writing on reopening. Did see more heavy equipment today rolling south. One was a huge excavator.

Found camera now to out to get some pics.


----------



## Big Boy w/ Big Toys

Well the road is suppose to open but will be limited travel. As always check conditions often when travelling. Pic is destruction Bay before cleanup. That is the road in the picture.


View attachment 221


----------



## Big Boy w/ Big Toys

After 5 days of chewing on us the ALCAN hwy finally spit us out at Dawson Creek this evening. I always travel the hwy being prepared for 5 days of isolation and on this trip we almost got the whole thing.

The road is open the area of concern is actually but a few miles long. The problem is it is the middle of nowhere. They have one lane open and were going to work on making that wider and better. This should be close to normal by early next week.

I do want to make mention of a 5th wheel I seen.....The owner showed me a crack, about 6 to 7 inches long, that ran out diagonal from the bottom of the front slide out. He said the crack closed up when he took it off the truck. Big ouch to me, that says structal damage????? I am right???


----------



## LEN

I think you are right. Last year we helped an Alaskan with a trailer, the A frame 3' from the hitch broke and let the main part of the trailer hit the ground. But I am all but sure it was do to NOT slowing on the whoop tee doos.

LEN


----------



## akjimny

BBw/BT - Cracks don't just occur without something being broken.  Be sure you check really close so you don't get stuck with someone else's repair bill that they didn't want to pony up for.  Also thanks for the info on the Alcan.  It finally made the Anchorage TV news last night and the pictures were pretty bad.  I should be driving thru that area in about two weeks, so hopefully they'll have it cleared out.  I expect gravel and delays so I'm bringing a sleeping bag, MRE's and water.


----------



## Big Boy w/ Big Toys

Have travelled the ALCAN so many times it has become second hat. Never an easy day thou. I highly recommend stopping at Yukon Resturant/motel in Teslin and have lunch. They were the best during a tough time with all these people waiting for days for the road to open.

I did hear a good one....this will really give you a good idea of what people are thinking.

Woman: I need to go down that road so I can catch my flight home.

Construction Worker: Mama the road is closed for a washout

Woman: I will just drive around and not bother your workers

Construction Worker: Mama there is no road it's completely washed out

Woman: thats ok I have a Subaru I can make it. Now quit being ridiculous and let me go or I am going to sue you for making me miss my flight.

Construction Worker: Yes Mama would you like to speak to my supervisor. 

Woman: Yes, right now.

Construction Worker: Well here is his phone number, he is down where the road is washed out. Call him, I am sure he would love to here from you.

A little while later woman walks back complaining about how there is no cell service and she can't reach him.....He did offer to let her thru but she would have to walk to his location. She asked how far?.....he smles and replies about 100 miles or so. This guy was one cool cucumber. I bought him a coffee everyday we were there. Can't believe some of the things people had said to these poor folks that were there looking out for their safety.

Good Job Yukon Road Crew!!!!


----------



## dfedora

Well I'm in shelby,mt I guess I'll wait a couple more days before i go north again . Hope the road crews finish up the repairs .
  There was an rv from the yukon here at Shelby,Mt  he stated that road washes out almost every year with this much snow . He still headed over the border this morning.

    Thanks for the heads up I was able to pre warn 3 rv this morning before they headed up over the border to AK


----------



## Big Boy w/ Big Toys

If you have the time it's probably a better idea to wait a couple of days. If you do go you just may get hung up for and hour or so at the most.

As far as the road washout there are a couple of places in Muncho park you will see basically cross the bottom side of valley drainages. These areas are expected. The areas that washed are not the usual areas. The other thing is the almost 4 inches of rain thru that area in a 24 to 36 hour period didn't help much. 

If you head out come Monday you are about two days out from the trouble. They were talking about having a more permenant solution in place by the end of this weekend.

Safe Travels


----------



## dfedora

Well I made it up into Alaska Already caught a couple of reds (Salmon)in Copper center, boy those were great . Jim if your back up into Ak I'm currently visiting relatives in Wasilla. I've been down into anchorage twice for business. Give me a shout 781-801-2224 or anyone else if there up here. I'm really enjoying the cool weather. 
      The alcan hwy. was no problems but re; Storm issues. but the roads needs lots of work. Tok to Glenn Allen was real rough as well as lots of Canada's roads.


----------



## akjimny

Dick - I'm in Lloydminister tonight - won't hit the rough part until Thursday and Friday.  I'll give you a call when I get back home to Anchorage.

PS - I got the full - pull into the garage and get out of the vehicle - search at the boarder AGAIN.  Do I really look like a smuggler or something?????


----------



## dfedora

Jim 
It took 15 min to go thru customs. Had to go inside had long guns. I filled out the wrong form out ahead of time so they had to rewrite on correct one.
 No inside inspection at all, didn't even look my guns . I know I got off easy.


----------



## Big Boy w/ Big Toys

You guys having trouble at the border must be some real seedy looking charcters. We had nothing but jokes, laughs and smiles during all our crossings. Held up a bunch of folks at Sumas on our return trip talking with the Border agent. All a great bunch of guys.....would not want their job.

We did our return trip up the Stewart/Cassair...first thing if you do not like being remote, this is not the way to go, if you have to have cell coverage, WIFI, take a different route, need to use your modern facilities everyday and tank storage is not good, then this is not the route you want to take, there is little to no dump facilities on the main route. Need to really plan out all fuel stops and know how far you really can go in a pinch. Now for all the good things, lots of motorcycles along this route, lots of wildlife, no less then 10 bears a day, wonderful people, both residents and travellers, no news, no phone, no web....man could have spent another week out there. I love Canada. It is still what the US was before 9/11. Even thou I said I had no problems with customs, there is a definate differance in attitudes and questions asked.


----------



## H2H1

nelsee is a spammer


----------

